
What it feels like to survive Covid-19’s dreaded “cytokine storm” - zolpidem_dream
https://www.salon.com/2020/04/05/what-it-feels-like-to-survive-covid-19s-dreaded-cytokine-storm/
======
basicplus2
My understanding is, this cytokine storm is the big killer that defines who
dies that would be expected not to die

"Increase of two serum cytokines may predict severity of COVID-19"...

[http://www.ecns.cn/m/news/sci-tech/2020-02-18/detail-
ifztrmv...](http://www.ecns.cn/m/news/sci-tech/2020-02-18/detail-
ifztrmvi9826124.shtml)

